# Grizzly Dust Collector



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am curious to here what everyone's opinion is on the Grizzly DC, specifically the new 2hp with the 1 micron canister. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Check my post, I am a Grizzly man. I have a 2hp, old style, and it has done its job for about 15 years now. 
In my opinion you can not go wrong with big Grizzly tools. My shop is full of them. Their small and air tools I would never buy again.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Have the same unit, 10 years and going strong. I use two heavy duty garbage bags (one inside the other) for bags. It's a bit noisy but works very well, no issues.


----------



## tcarter76 (Nov 27, 2012)

So I guess you gentlemen would also recommend the G0513 band saw from Grizzly?


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

tcarter76 said:


> So I guess you gentlemen would also recommend the G0513 band saw from Grizzly?


 I have the 555 and it does what I want it to do. I do not use my bandsaw to its capacity at all. I guess it would do more if needed.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't know anything about that one but I have the G1029 and never had any problems. ( approx. 15 plus years )


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I do not have this Grizzly machine. I have a Jet 1 1/2HP with a cannister.

I think the Grizzly will work well for you, but be aware the cannister's are a big pain to clean and the dust/debris builds up fast and will eventually hamper performance and need to be cleaned.

I got tired of cleaning my cannister so was going to build a cone separator like Jet now include on this machine, but then changed my mind and added a Thien baffle. Much simpler.

I now get very little dust in the cannister, just the expected fines. Cleansing out is now much less frequent.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/making-dust-collector-cone-separator-44695/

I have been on a crusade to improve the performance of my system. I removed my "Y" at the blower and cut out a plywood adapter to fit inside the 6in blower housing and cut out for the 4in fitting.

The 3 way "Y" on this machine will have a lot of pressure drop. You may want to consider removing and making your own adapter.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I do not have this Grizzly machine. I have a Jet 1 1/2HP with a cannister.
> 
> I think the Grizzly will work well for you, but be aware the cannister's are a big pain to clean and the dust/debris builds up fast and will eventually hamper performance and need to be cleaned.


Just saying, but my my canister gets cleaned around twice a month with about four turns of a handle and a bit of shaking. Best part of one minute. A pain is changing and disposing the bag, around 10 minutes and a full green recycle bin.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Jet video*

Jet have a video which shows what my cannister looked like before I added the Thien baffle.

The paddles on the cannister can knock down some of the debris, but they leave a lot of debris in the pleats of the cannister.

My Thien separator works as well or could even be better than the cone.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

A DC is a DC. Griz makes decent tools, so it is probably a good choice.

However I would encourage you to pay a bit more and go for a cyclone. I am with those that say that a DC is a pain to clean. The Jet cone is intriguing, but I will believe it when I see independent tests.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

We have one like that at the shop (but a LOT older) and we dog the pee pee out of it... It has sucked up a LOT of stuff that it should not be sucking up and it keeps right on trucking with NO issues...

Our has the thing inside to keep large chunks from getting caught up in the impeller. THIS is a great thing to have but machine will stop working so well if you suck up a big enough piece of paper (blocks the holes)...

There have been many days where ours has had to be emptied more than once... We WORK the wizz out of it. :yes:

The ONLY repair our has EVER needed was a slight stitching on one of the cloth bags due to a hole getting torn in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got a 12 year old G1029 with a cannister that's pretty similar to the one linked to. It's been a trooper. 4 of my wwing buddies in the area also have a G1029 of similar vintage....one of them used in a commercial shop. No problems with any of them.


----------

